# Question about how mouse is acting?



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

I have four sisters and they all get along very well. I have one that like to go to each corner of the tank and dig in the bedding until she hits the glass and at times she continues to try to dig.. is this normal?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

sounds like there trying to build nests


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Lol mice get bored as well!


----------



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

Miceandmore64 said:


> Lol mice get bored as well!


Oh god I know! especially with four that don't like to share :/ They get bored so easily.. I use a hot glue gun and popsicle sticks and just keep making new toys for them so keep them busy


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah it's sort of like me I can have everything in the room but im still bored


----------

